# Looking for a seat collar for a C-40



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Need the collar and bolt. I know the post in 28mm instead of the usual 27.2, but will a standard 27.2 work?


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't think so. I measured the OD of the seat lug right below the collar on my C40 and got 36.2. It was much smaller (like 32 mm) at the same point on the two bikes in the house with 27.2 collared posts (Tarmac and Wilier aluminum).

I made a feeble effort to get an ID measure on my collar but the post is in pretty tight and I didn't have the oomph in me to wrestle it out today.


----------

